# Samsung F6500? Jemand Erfahrung sonstiges?



## Jayceon Taylor (29. Juni 2013)

Hallo Liebes Forum

Ich steh vor einer schwierigen Frage

Hat jemand Erfahrung oder ähnliches mit diesem TV samsung ue40f6500 Samsung UE40F6500 101 cm (40 Zoll) 3D-LED-Backlight-Fernseher, EEK A (Full HD, 400Hz CMR, DVB-T/C/S2, CI+, WLAN, Smart TV, HbbTV, Sprachsteuerung) schwarz: Samsung: Amazon.de: Heimkino, TV & Video
Ich will mir den kaufen ich war auch schon vor Ort nunja da lief die typische Saturn Werbung..ich brauch unbediengt einige Urteile außerhalb könnt ihr mir vielt helfen? ist der gut ? was kann man erwarten?

mfg JTaylor


----------



## der pc-nutzer (30. Juni 2013)

Die bildqualität überzeugt, die sprachsteuerung kann man aber vergessen. Alles in allem ist der ok, aber wenn man sowas wie smart tv nicht braucht, geht es auch günstiger


----------



## Crymes (4. Juli 2013)

Hast du Erfahrung wie der sich zum zocken eignet?
Schliert er arg oder hat der ejnen großen InputLag ?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (4. Juli 2013)

Crymes schrieb:


> Hast du Erfahrung wie der sich zum zocken eignet?
> Schliert er arg oder hat der ejnen großen InputLag ?


 
ne, der steht im örtlichen mediamarkt. allerdings, wie für mm üblich, überteuert 

schlieren zieht er allerdings nicht und bei 3D ist das bild auch nicht "verwaschen"


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (6. Juli 2013)

also ich habe mir den geholt 0% finanzierung bei Saturn. richtig geiler Fernseher kann ich nur empfehlen ! Hammer Bild ! im 3D Modus genau so !


----------



## Bu11et (11. Juli 2013)

Hmm genau das Teil hatte ich auch im Auge . Hast dus schon auf Spieletauglichkeit getestet?


----------



## Andrews (17. Juli 2013)

Ich habe ihn mir gestern noch im Laden angeguckt und muss sagen, dass mich das Bild sehr überzeugt hat. Zuvor hatte ich an einem Philips (47PFL6008K) überlegt, jedoch überzeugte mich deren Bild (etwas anderes Modell) überhaupt nicht. 
Der Samsung machte wirklich einen top Eindruck und ist preislich auch ziemlich gut dabei...


----------



## DantheMan2406 (18. Juli 2013)

Mein Arbeitskollege hat den ue46F6500 seit montag. Er ist hellauf begeistert von dem TV. Bildeinstellungen müssen natürlich verändert werden da der Standard doch sehr künstlich wirkt.

Menu: Bild
Modus: Film
Hintergrundbeleuchtung: 20
Kontrast: 98
Helligkeit: 48
Schärfe: 0
Farbe: 50
Farbton: G50/R50

Erweiterte Einstellungen
Optimalkontrast: Gering
Schwarzton: Aus
Hautton: 0
Farbraum: Auto  
Gamma: -1

Farbton: Warm2
Digit. Rauschfilter: Aus
MPEG-Rauschfilter: Aus
Schwarz-Optimierung: Hoch
Motion Plus: Benutzerdef.
Unschärfemind.: 10
Judder-Minderung: 0
LED Clear Motion: Ein

Falls Bewegungen zu künstlich wirken das LED Clear Motion aus machen 

LG


----------



## e_MJ_ay (19. Juli 2013)

Also ich hab den Fernseher nun seit ca 2 Wochen in 46 Zoll und das Bild ist genial sowohl im 2D als auch im 3D Modus das Gerät lässt wirklich keine wünsche offen ( vllt ein Bissel wenig Apps im store aber ist ja auch nen TV) hab gestern auch mal in wenig FIFA und bf3 gezockt konnte keine Störungen Schlieren oder ähnliches feststellen also kann den TV nur empfehlen


----------

